# 8inch Slow Speed Grinder on Woot.com



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I went to woot to check out of there was anything good. Most of the time i dont find anything i want or for a good price but today that changed. There was a slow speed grinder on there for only $50. I ordered one. Just so everyone knows they only have so many and they will sell out then its gone for good. Thought i would pass along the deal.

http://tools.woot.com/offers/8-inch-slow-speed-bench-grinder-9?ref=cnt_wp_1_7


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Just ordered one! Thanks for the link! I've been wanting one for a while, but haven't seen one in this price range. I've heard good things about woot, so hopefully the product isn't a bust.


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I got one too. You just about can't buy the wheels for that price.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a very good deal, I bought that exact grinder a few weeks ago for $60 from Amazon.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

Woot is owned by amazon now so its pretty good. i think its just stuff amazon cant move enough of so they put it up there. i look up there sometimes for the bora tools to see if there is a good deal.


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought one too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

@Fred: how well does it work? Would you have time for a quick review?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

1700 rpm is slow?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> 1700 rpm is slow?
> 
> - mrjinx007


Yes, most bench grinders turn at double that. (3400-3600 rpm)


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Jay… Didn't know that.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

there are already reviews. i wont get it for a few days and then it will take me a bit before i know how i like it.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3428
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3528


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine works very well, perfectly smooth right out of the box. I did read some reports from others (different forum) that they got one with one or both wheels badly out of balance. I also have one of the older Woodcraft slow speed grinders, I wanted 2 so one could be set up for my turning tools, the second for my other stuff. This filled that void nicely for me. BTW, it's pretty much the same grinder as the one I got from Woodcraft, although it was made a few years ago when they had 3/4 HP motors. But the gaurding, tools rest, etc. is pretty much the same stuff.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I pulled the trigger


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

nice Rick. Mine was delivered today…


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine won't be here till Wednesday.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Did it run smooth out of the box?


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

Got mine today. Runs silky smooth right out of the box. Heckuva tool for 50 bones.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Got mine too!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Ordered one after reading the reviews on amazon and elsewhere. I've been looking for a slow speed grinder, this one is *$55 shipped*! Done deal. Even if the wheels need replacing down the road, this is a good start. Thanks again.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Haven't removed it from the box yet. Tomorrow I'll take it up to the shop and give it a spin.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Man, I passed on this the other day thinking I would just keep on getting by with my belt sander but now you guys have talked me into it.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I got mine and opened to box and pulled it out so far. I need to make room for it still. I plugged my in and started it up in my living room and it vibrated a bit. I am not sure how it will react on the work bench. I might be making a nice concrete slab with wood inserts to mount it to.


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. I did need to adjust the wheels since they wobbled pretty badly. After that though, everything seems to be pretty good.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Fired mine up today. The left wheel has a tiny bit of wobble so a slight vibration. No worse than my 6" grinder so I can live with it. For $50 it's gloat worthy.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Is a vibration in a grinding wheel something that you can fix with a diamond wheel dresser?


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. I ordered one and it should be here on wednesday but no guarantee that i will try it out by then.


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

I am currently planning on using this for my lathe tools but i wasn't sure what everyone else was going to do. I need to make a jig still but that might be a while because i need to finish my current projects else it wont all get done. I also have access to a laser cutter so i might try to make my jig on there so i can make a few of them for when i lose my main one.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Is a vibration in a grinding wheel something that you can fix with a diamond wheel dresser?
> 
> - Mosquito


Sometimes, but not always.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Ernie Conover has a great tutorial on grinding wheels:






I've made a couple bushings out of walnut and it works well.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Is a vibration in a grinding wheel something that you can fix with a diamond wheel dresser?
> 
> - Mosquito


If the vibration is actually in the wheel and caused by the wheel being out of round, then typically yes. But vibration could also be caused by play between the wheel and arbor, a bent arbor, warped arbor flange, etc. Wheels can be shimmed to reduce vibration. Personally I have never seen an inexpensive grinder without some vibration. But I have seen Baldors that you couldn't tell were running except for a slight hum.
--------

Got mind put together and tried it out. The right wheel is running well. The left wheel has a slight wobble and also out of round. By "slight" I mean just enough to cause a vibration.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

So… did anyone's show up and look like it's been used?














































These are all pictures of how it came out of the box.

And as I was opening it, the tape looked weird, like it had 2 layers of tape. Sure enough… 









So… should I care?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd care. Someone said Woot is owned by Amazon. If that's the case, I would think they would make good on it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a weird one Moss, I'd care.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I've started the process, will see what happens.

I think I'm done with Woot from now on. I've only got about a 50% success rate now with things actually being as advertised.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

If I were you I'd contact them to say the one you received appears to be used when it was supposed to be new, then wait to see what remedy they offer. They'll probably either offer a partial refund or offer to send you a return label and ship you a new one.

I bought something from Woot for around $100 last year and when I unpacked it some paint was flaking off in one small area (smaller than a US dime in size). I contacted them and they offered to give me a partial refund ($10) to avoid having to ship me a new one. That was good enough for me, though if it was an electric tool I might have pressed a little harder.

I've bought a couple other things from them in the past and got what was advertised, but a lot of the stuff they sell is junk. I suppose you could say the same about almost any retailer though.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, kind of where I'm at, Rob. If they offer a decent partial refund, I might keep it anyway, but still rather annoying, as it's not the first time this has happened to me with Woot.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

> Yeah, kind of where I m at, Rob. If they offer a decent partial refund, I might keep it anyway, but still rather annoying, as it s not the first time this has happened to me with Woot.
> 
> - Mosquito


But hey, that would be quite a steal if it works great otherwise and you can talk them out of $25 or so!

Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I was going to pass on this deal originally but then I kept seeing the thread pop up and figured $55 normally doesn't even buy a 6" Skil grinder or a beat-up no-name grinder off CL in my area.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That is a valid point. I just don't like buying new and getting used, I guess.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, after charging my card and giving me a confirmation number, they refunded my money without explaining why. I had to send them two emails to get the answer I suspected: The item was oversold.

The quest goes on.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

> Well, after charging my card and giving me a confirmation number, they refunded my money without explaining why. I had to send them two emails to get the answer I suspected: The item was oversold.
> 
> The quest goes on.
> 
> - Picklehead


Ugghh…that's really annoying. I never quite understand how they can manage to oversell an item when everything is bar-coded and inventoried.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Rob it's an unfortunately common condition called "rectocranial insertion". Their website is all hip and happenin' until something, which is their fault, goes wrong. Then they clam up and pretend they've never heard of you. To their credit they did offer a quick refund, albeit without an explanation. To their *dis*credit: A) they didn't so much as offer an explanation as to what happened, and B) they didn't go to dad (Amazon, which could certainly get me one) and make good on an offer they had consummated. Oh well, you win some you lose some. Another one will come along. Good deal for those that got it, though.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> So… should I care?
> 
> - Mosquito


I would be disappointed but depends on how it runs. Smooth trumps pretty. And if you send it back, make sure you can get another.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Also a fair point Rick. Will see what happens. I've not had a powered grinder before, so I'm not sure what 'good' sounds like, but once running it's smooth, but makes some noise on the way there. I'm sure I could probably make new guards out of some scrap acrylic I've got around, so that's not as big of an issue.

If nothing else, the grinding stones are probably worth almost the price of admission anyway.



> Well, after charging my card and giving me a confirmation number, they refunded my money without explaining why. I had to send them two emails to get the answer I suspected: The item was oversold.
> 
> The quest goes on.
> 
> - Picklehead


That has happened to me with Woot as well, twice.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The clear shields are a consumable anyway.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Got mine in today. Left wheel has a bit of a wobble so it vibrates a bit, but it doesn't walk off of a surface if it's unbolted and I grind a bit of aluminum. Right wheel seems to be just fine. Overall I'd say it was worth the $50. I'll play with it a bit to see if I can get rid of that wobble completely.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine's got a little wobble on the left side as well. Otherwise seems to work alright. Next up will be getting better tool rest(s) I think…


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I got mine a week ago. I set it up last weekend.

I did not have a nickel but I used a washer and it passed the washer on edge test.

I setup my dial indicator (don't have a test indicator) and found the course wheel around 7/1000s out of round and the side-to-side rocking to be around 12/1000s. I did not test the fine wheel.

I took one look at the tool rests and cheap plastic shields and did not bother to install. This grinder is for the Ron Brown clone of the Wolverine jig that Peachtree sells.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't used a dial indicator, but mine seems very smooth and very quiet. Spinning the wheels by hand, I can see some slight deviations. This is all coming from a guy who has never owned a slow-speed grinder, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought one and I guess I got one of the good ones. it is smooth, quiet and wobble-free. I am quite satisfiedalized with it.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Ha, just got my cancellation today.



> Dear XXXXX,
> 
> There were some recent changes made to your order that we want to make you aware of, you know, so you don't think something fishy is going on. Please review the details provided below.
> 
> ...


"Welp, that about covers it."-huh? Like someone else mentioned, some comment explaining the reason for the cancellation would have been nice.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I used an app to make a PDF of the user manual. I prefer to have a digital copy, so I know where to find it when I inevitably misplace the original.

If anyone is interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## saddlenow (Jul 12, 2012)

The Woot site is owned by Amazon, now. I got my "Wen" about a year ago and got a ceiling mounted dust collecter, too about a month apart. Both are "acceptable" but every time I save a buck on a cheap knock off, I normally regret it when someone shows me their Jet or PM. Oh well,
Richard


----------

